# Blank Screen On Touchscreen on Startup



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey Guys, Anyone with a 2018 SEL with a touch screen had a blank screen on startup? I held the power button and it restarted. (not sure this is the reset method as this is my first VW) Happen twice in the month I have owned. I know electronics can be glitchy, just wanted to see if anyone else experiencing this. Thanks!


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

...mentioned a few times (including http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8968833-Infotainment-screen-blank).

It's been encountered more when a smartphone is connected or when remote-start is used.... 

If your phone is updated to the latest software levels - check with your dealer to make sure your infotainment is at the latest revision.
From there... you'll be anticipating an infotainment update with the rest of us!


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## SgtJCJ (Apr 28, 2018)

*Me too!*

I just bought my new 2018 Alltrack yesterday. Today my touch screen went blank. I had been using the Apple Play all day. I have read forum threads going back a couple years about this problem. So, while trying to diagnose and trying to force repeat it, I have a couple questions. 
Was your phone plugged in before starting the car?
Did you leave your phone plugged in, from using Apple Play previously, then just start the car, then blank out?
Can you describe exactly what you did in your VW during the prior time using the car, then the final time when it went blank?

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

As far as mine , has happen on startup. Only thing tried to connect is my bluetooth. No CarPlay.


----------

